# Target & Lottery



## Amaazingdude (Feb 12, 2015)

So why doesn't Target sell Lottery tickets? It goes to education....


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 12, 2015)

You need a separate register for Lottery tickets, they can't be sold by minors, and there is the whole payout process.
I suspect Spot just decided the money that they would make off them isn't worth the cost.


----------



## Amaazingdude (Feb 12, 2015)

I mean they get a cut of every ticket sold. Mmm


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 12, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> You need a separate register for Lottery tickets, they can't be sold by minors, and there is the whole payout process.
> I suspect Spot just decided the money that they would make off them isn't worth the cost.



Not really a second register. And whether or not they can be sold by minors depends on the state.

I suspect it's an image thing. Look at other retailers...especially the ones Spot wants to be like...it's an entirely different class distinction between stores that sell them and stores that don't.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 12, 2015)

Amaazingdude said:


> So why doesn't Target sell Lottery tickets? It goes to education....


Whether or not it goes to education really depends on the state. In the state I live in, it's a huge shell game. Basically they use the lottery money for education, and then don't fund the education out of the main budget, so they have more money for other things. There is no extra money going for education...just the same amount they've always put in paid for in a different tax.


----------



## Amaazingdude (Feb 12, 2015)

Retail Girl said:


> Not really a second register. And whether or not they can be sold by minors depends on the state.
> 
> I suspect it's an image thing. Look at other retailers...especially the ones Spot wants to be like...it's an entirely different class distinction between stores that sell them and stores that don't.


I was thinking the same thing. But target really only is keeping away the class of people that buys lotto tickets. I guess it depends on the area but where I live Target having lotto tickets wouldn't keep guests away, it would bring more people in the store.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 12, 2015)

It isn't so much about keeping people away, so much as it is about the image they want to maintain. An image of a home goods and clothing store in my mind is a completely different image than a store that sells lottery tickets, cigarettes, etc, etc.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 12, 2015)

Retail Girl said:


> Not really a second register. And whether or not they can be sold by minors depends on the state.
> 
> I suspect it's an image thing. Look at other retailers...especially the ones Spot wants to be like...it's an entirely different class distinction between stores that sell them and stores that don't.




Sorry, I was going by NJ rules.
The registers there are hooked up to scanners so each ticket is scanned as you buy it.
And they are one of the states where minors can't sell tickets.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 12, 2015)

Where I'm from there was no age limit to sell them (barely an age limit to buy them) and it was all handled at the same registers that the service desk used for everything else. I don't reslly buy them around here, but it appears about the same thing around here, as well.


----------



## semantics (Feb 12, 2015)

Probably the same reason target doesn't sell cigarettes. Image/Brand


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 12, 2015)

Not every state has a lottery, and lottery rules vary for each state.  Too many problems with it.

I have never seen a Walmart carry Lottery tickets either.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 12, 2015)

Just imagine how many losing scratchers would be in the floor and parking lot if Target did sell them.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Feb 12, 2015)

where I live, they are sold at grocery stores, gas stations and liquor stores. I don't think I have seen them sold at big box stores.


----------



## Amaazingdude (Feb 12, 2015)

They sell them at Walmart in select market stores.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 12, 2015)

They sell them in major grocery stores in NJ.


----------



## Amaazingdude (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't think it would hurt trying out in a few test stores...to see the public's reaction to it...maybe like in the "city" stores...that are smaller.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 12, 2015)

buliSBI said:


> Just imagine how many losing scratchers would be in the floor and parking lot if Target did sell them.


 Holy shit ain't that the truth!!! Our popcorn machine was broken for a few days and it was so nice seeing the carpets staying relatively popcorn free and clean.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 12, 2015)

Amaazingdude said:


> So why doesn't Target sell Lottery tickets? It goes to education....


It's basically a stupid tax to fund making the population smarter. I like the irony there... 
Target doesn't sell them because they're a trashy thing to sell and would hold up the lines with morons that are trying to win, and as others have mentioned, their image is important to them (although not important enough to spend the necessary hours to keep stores looking nice). It's the same reason we don't sell cigs.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeh, our state bought into selling lottery tickets yrs ago with the promise that the revenue would go to schools & hwys. 
Bulls#it.
It went into the general fund & our legislature doles it out to schools & roads with an eyedropper.


----------



## BullseyeBud (Feb 12, 2015)

I was with Target starting a decade ago. My entire family has spent at least a few years with Spot since the '80's (I guess I do bleed bullseyes as I used to say when I facilitated Orientation!) Up until the mid-90's Target was really trying to compete with grocers and "one stop shopping" rather than the upper middle-class woman that is their demo now. Can you imagine a CIGARETTE cage in front of the lines? It was the norm up until '92ish.

Image mentioned above is 100% right. Look at the Target brand merch vs. the Kirkland/Sam's Choice, etc. That's WHY they have the funky labels and UPC's that I loved as much as you do (sorry, no sarcasm font).

I need to post more. I have more opinions that might be able to help y'all. Love coming here daily to see what's going on even six years removed from red and khaki.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

Department stores don't sell them.  Gots to go to grocery stores or gas stations.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 12, 2015)

Damn straight.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 13, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> Department stores don't sell them.  Gots to go to grocery stores or gas stations.


Walmart sells them and I'd classify that as the same type of store as target (just usually a bit trashier).


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2015)

I had no idea.  I just think it would hold up the lines if Target sold lottery tickets.


----------



## Life201 (Feb 13, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> It's basically a stupid tax to fund making the population smarter. I like the irony there...
> Target doesn't sell them because they're a trashy thing to sell and would hold up the lines with morons that are trying to win, and as others have mentioned, their image is important to them (although not important enough to spend the necessary hours to keep stores looking nice). It's the same reason we don't sell cigs.



That could be solved by only selling lottery tickets at one or two separate registers.

As far as a minimum age to sell tickets - Target sells beer. And in that case, there is no separate register for that purchase - if the cashier is underage, they must ring for assistance.

With retailers scrambling to find ways to draw the public into their stores, I think Target should at least test the waters to see if selling lottery tickets shows a spike in their sales. I don't think 'the wrong element' is suddenly start to inundate the local Targets just because they begin to offer lottery tickets. Those people will continue to spend their lottery money at their usual haunts.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2015)

When they were pitched to our legislature, many complained that it would target (no pun intended) poor people but one lege put it thusly: You have people who won't pay child support but they'll buy a lotto ticket; those who won't pay back student loans but they'll buy a lotto ticket; those who default on judgements & won't pay but they'll buy a lotto ticket & the list goes on.
As a result, garnishments have gone up. Jackpots are also a good lure when a winner has an outstanding warrant.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 13, 2015)

At the grocery store near me, they have self-service lottery machines. I'm not sure how they work with the age restriction, but they do a lot of weird things here in NY.


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 13, 2015)

My state legalized a lottery that was supposed to benefit education. Education still sucks in my state and we have one of the lowest average teacher salaries in the country.


----------



## BckRmBeast (Feb 14, 2015)

Spot wants to be like Walmart,  don't they sell lotto?  They sell tobacco.  Target carries beer so how much of a jump is it from beer to tobacco and gambling?





Retail Girl said:


> Not really a second register. And whether or not they can be sold by minors depends on the state.
> 
> I suspect it's an image thing. Look at other retailers...especially the ones Spot wants to be like...it's an entirely different class distinction between stores that sell them and stores that don't.


----------



## trowa03 (Feb 14, 2015)

They don't want to attract the type that buy loto tickets? Same reason they don't sell cigs?

Gota keep up with that image! It's the only thing that separates us from the animals!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

Lmao!  Animals!  Dat's mean mon.  If you sell one poison, you got to sell all poisons.


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 14, 2015)

Target used to sell tobacco. It was dept 50 I think. They also used to sell goldfish and tires...so there's that.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 15, 2015)

Alcohol isn't necessarily bad if you drink in moderation. Cigs are the same way but they are much more addictive and harmful, so it isn't easy to smoke "in moderation." Lotto tickets (other than the casual buy as a gift) are for losers that can't math. It's not that I don't see the company going down the shitter, but I wouldn't like to sell lotto tickets or cigarettes, and in MN we don't sell alcohol per state/local law. I don't even like taking the minimum payments on redcard bills where I can see their $5 000 + outstanding balance that is getting charged 20% or more APR.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 4, 2020)

connorbaker said:


> I think that it's impossible to win in the lottery. It is just a scam.


1 tm did win over 60 million.


----------



## DBZ (Jun 4, 2020)

Why do people bump 5 year old posts?


----------



## happygoth (Jun 4, 2020)

New people who are looking over the site and see something that they want to comment on. I like it. I haven't seen all the stuff posted from years ago and sometimes it's interesting to read.


----------



## herekittykitty (Jun 4, 2020)

Target used to sell lotto tickets at Super Targets.  The store I worked in had a register at guest service just for lotto.  They stopped selling them about 18 years ago.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 4, 2020)

I could see the math not making sense for Target. For convenience stores, that really want to lure you inside to buy drinks and snacks and such, having lotto tickets as another lure to get people in the store makes sense. I can see how managing the system would be too much of a PITA for the return to be worth it. People likely won't come to Target because they sell lotto tickets then buy other stuff. They might just pick up a ticket while they're there, which doesn't build the basket or increase sales in any meaningful way.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2020)

connorbaker said:


> I think that it's impossible to win in the lottery. It is just a scam.


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 5, 2020)

i get sad flippin thru old posts kartman posted on


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 5, 2020)

Kaitii said:


> i get sad flippin thru old posts kartman posted on


I didn't always agree with him, but he was truly entertaining. Unlike a relatively new boomer posting here who I find not entertaining but, to me, just seems like a pale imitation of Kartman. Which only makes me miss Kartman more.


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 5, 2020)

DBZ said:


> Why do people bump 5 year old posts?


 This shows they actually used the Search function before creating a brand-new thread on a topic which already been looked at.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 5, 2020)

Trolls target certain words too.


----------



## buliSBI (Jun 5, 2020)

There is a lot of red tape for a store to meet financial and IT compliance to sell lottery tickets.  Then multiply that with every state with a Target & lottery.  Its easier for a convenience store as they are more local.  

My local Walmart and Food Lion converted from direct lottery ticket sales to Stand Along Lottery Ticket machines a couple years back.

You do have to have a specific POS system to print and scan lottery tickets.

You ask about Target...why not Dollar General as well.  They have one of the largest retail foot prints outside of the Big Box stores.


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 5, 2020)

There are a number of other products and services which Target does not offer in its stores, at least the locations in our area (someone chime in if these are offered at Super Targets):  Newspapers, tobacco and vaping products, yarn knitting and crochet supplies, sewing machines, hunting and fishing supplies, aquariums and pet fish, hunting rifles and ammunition.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 5, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> There are a number of other products and services which Target does not offer in its stores, at least the locations in our area (someone chime in if these are offered at Super Targets):  Newspapers, tobacco and vaping products, yarn knitting and crochet supplies, sewing machines, hunting and fishing supplies, aquariums and pet fish, hunting rifles and ammunition.


We do have sewing machines & fish food.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 5, 2020)

We used to have sewing machines but stopped selling them a year ago. We have a little bit of fish food. We did have yarn and knitting supplies for a few months, but they went out with the last stationery transition. We also sell a couple fishing poles.


----------

